# /usr/share/usb/firmware



## barneyntd (Nov 15, 2014)

This isn't really a FreeBSD question, but I wonder if anyone can help me.

I'm trying to get an old Entrega U1S25 USB to serial adapter to work under Mac OS X, and I need the firmware file, as it has to be reloaded every time the device is plugged in. All my web searches point me to the FreeBSD file /usr/share/usb/firmware/1645.8001.0101, which is referenced in /etc/devd.conf in the 10.1.0 FreeBSD distribution.

Is this firmware file part of the standard distribution? Is there any way I can get hold of a copy? I would rather not have to install the entire FreeBSD on a blank partition just for this file, but if I have to, I would like to know whether or not it really exists!

Thanks for your help,

Barney.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 15, 2014)

That file does not exist in modern FreeBSD.  It is referenced by /etc/devd.conf, but that might be historical.

Is there a reason to continue to use that device?  PL2303 and FTDI USB to serial adapters work well and are easy to find.


----------



## barneyntd (Nov 15, 2014)

> Is there a reason to continue to use that device? PL2303 and FTDI USB to serial adapters work well and are easy to find.


There isn't a really good reason, other than my dislike of throwing away working equipment, and the fun of fiddling with gadgets. Thanks for letting me know, anyway.


----------

